# Amplificador con válvula pcl82



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, conseguí esta valvula,
una pcl82/16a8
y quería saber si existe algún ampli sencillo para guitarra con esta única válvula.


encontré un diagrama, quiero saber que opinan, si es viable... (leí por ahi que no funcionó)

o si me pueden facilitar uno.


muchas gracias y saludos 

Ampli

Fuente


Post de donde lo saqué
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-clase-21687/


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, conseguí esta valvula,
una pcl82/16a8
y quería saber si existe algún ampli sencillo para guitarra con esta única válvula.


encontré un diagrama, quiero saber que opinan, si es viable... (leí por ahi que no funcionó)

o si me pueden facilitar uno.


muchas gracias y saludos 

Ampli

Fuente


Post de donde lo saqué
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-clase-21687/


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Habra que revisar los calculos de polarizacion de ese circuito, pero en teoria esta bien y deberia de jalar.


----------



## rastone1993 (Dic 13, 2010)

gracias antiworldx,
ahora me doy cuenta que es un proyecto complicado, pero a largo plazo me gustaría intentarlo.
A simple vista, ¿necesito 3 trafos no?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Si. Podrias eliminar el trafo de 180V, pero te arriesgas a unos buenos toques en la guitarra. El transformador de 180 es simplemente un desacoplador electrico de la linea de AC.
Y el amplificador no es para nada complicado, solo hay que tener un poco de práctica ensamblando amplificadores "a pie".


----------

